# Ebola Prepping?



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Anyone but me thinking about dropping a few extra bucks on grub in case you have to nail your doors shut?

Its in DC now.vract:
5$ says it's in Atlanta by Monday.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I am adding triple my normal amounts to the shopping cart this weekend.


----------



## mikeymike (Mar 8, 2012)

I have got a long way to go and will spend any extra money i have to buy more food and water. I hope it doesnt come down to heading into the country to wait it out because i have not prepped like i should have and now its about to bit me in the butt. Darn it! you always think you have more time to prepare but I dont think so this time.


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Magus said:


> 5$ says it's in Atlanta by Monday.


I hope not -- DH leaves for a week-long international conference in Atlanta on Sunday and will be there until the following Saturday.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

yep to your question.
ordered from amazon for that pandemic kit and extra goggles. last night we went to store and got another 183$ worth of stuff to put back.

Thumper is getting extra fuel on way home from work and more animal grains and food(dog and cat)

Had vet out today to make sure all the animals are well and everyone got a rabie shot and the goats got a CDT. Wonderful large animal vet.

We are preparing to hunker down. If ya not in the door when it gets closed ya ain't coming in. 

Wishing everyone here safety in preparing. Pray this will blow over or out.

Freyadog


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

No mater what all the "government experts" say that an Ebola out-break can not happen in the USA, I can think of a 100 different ways it could happen.

In the last 2 weeks I have spent almost $1000 to top-off our stocks. I don't see this as an addition or unnecessary expenditure in case there is no out-break because every item that I purchased is something that we use any way. This just means fewer trips to the store this winter.


----------



## Rain23 (Jul 18, 2011)

I never thought being broke would be a blessing, but we use large containers of staple foods and buy twice a month, plus with no car we're not used to being able to make "emergency" trips for anything. If I let something run out my lazy butt is walking a mile to the grocery and a mile back, and you only have to do that once with the flu to be good about keeping stocked. 

I might still give in and do a store run, since it turns out regular strength hand sanitizer doesn't cut it, and I don't much feel like carrying a spray bottle of bleach everywhere. I may end up with an airline bottle of vodka in my purse, which could be difficult to explain at work  Then there's always the temptation to buy more Spam. My family has this unreasonable belief that if we just buy enough canned Spam we can stave off the apocalypse.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Have everything we need but ordered extra surgical face masks a couple of days ago. Thought we'd beat the rush/panic when people realized what was needed. We have a good supply of nitrile gloves but may pick up more the next time we're in town.

We have lots of everything else on hand. Trying to get things ready for extended stay visitors (family) if it comes to that.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I picked up some health aids the other day ( temporal thermometers, paint goggles, nitrile gloves).

tomorrow I plan on buying another 50# of dogfood, more nitrile gloves, bleach, salt substitute and top off some food stuffs that I'm not low on but I did use some and need to replenish


I have no problem staying home 24/7. Hubby works at a local hospital and is a workaholic on top of it ( one BIG thing we had to work thru in our marriage). Now that a case MAY be in dc I plan on talking to him to see what he thinks should be the cut off point for him going in to work and taking some time off. He has plenty of PTO ( personal time off with pay) racked up so not going in doesn't mean no pay. Just need to get it into his head that it really may come down to him not going in. 

I'm keeping an eye on things or at least trying.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am grateful for working as hard as I have on my preps for a few years. It is not perfect, but I am grateful that I could survive without going out for quite a while. I like fresh produce, eggs, milk, breads and meat, but I can live off the stored versions I have--canned and powdered milk, canned meat, canned and dried vegetables and fruits, tea (lots of varieties stored), pastas and sauces, beans, rice, oatmeal, dried corn, wheat for bread. I think that what I don't have, I can live without. I have given a lot of thought into my preps over the years, and I know I will have overlooked something. Time will tell!

I think a few more pounds of butter, eggs, several fresh boxes of saltines, misc. crackers, sausages (Johnsonville type), cooking oil, fresh cheeses, extra carrots, cabbage, onions, broth. We are not into soda pop much, but I think some ginger ale could go a long way. 

I am thinking of the sausages as they will last more than 5 days and can be used in beans and other dishes. I think they actually have a shelf life of a couple months which will be great, as long as we have power. If the power goes out, I will can them on the grill burner.

Potatoes are cheap this time of year and I am thinking that in addition to my garden bounty, I am going to get 100 pounds or more. I saw 25# for less than $9.00 at Costco, 5# for 99 cents (makes for 50# for 9.90) at the grocery store. They are a comfort food in my family and if life gets tough, we can have them in many variations to get us through. They are gluten free as well which works for my daughter who has celiac and loves her potatoes. I will get a couple cartons of sour cream. 

Since we are coming up on winter, I will make lots of soups. 

This is what I am wondering. When will you shut and lock the door and not open it until it is over? When will you open the door again?


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

We're trying to stock up a little bit more with each visit to the grocery store. Unfortunately, the budget won't allow for any big purchases. My worry is my kids. When do I draw the line and pull them out of school? When is it panic and when is it being smart? Not just worried about Ebola....more concerned about the respiratory illness that is going around (Enterovirus).


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

weedygarden said:


> ...This is what I am wondering. When will you shut and lock the door and not open it until it is over? When will you open the door again?


That, is the million-dollar question! For us it doesn't matter as long as it's soon enough. We have no regular job type of work hours so staying home won't impact us in any way other than to save us gasoline and money (we always spend money when we go out!) and we eat healthier at home.

Our kids, on the other hand, may lose jobs, homes, etc. if they don't show up for work, etc.

IMO, when to bug out or bug in has always been the toughest issue.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am thinking of families with children especially in this post. 

I want to suggest the boxes of UTI milk that you can find at some grocery stores and some Dollar stores. They are shelf stable for several months, but not several years. It tastes much better than any powdered milk I have tried.

Powdered milk has protein, but is not very palatable. It can be used for cooking and when mixed half and half with regular milk and allowed to sit over night is much easier to drink. 

Another thing to consider for getting powdered milk down is to have chocolate syrup or powder that your family likes. I think having chocolate milk during tough times would be a morale booster.

You might consider getting some packages of marshmallows to help with getting your children to drink hot chocolate made with powdered milk. I have to hide marshmallows from myself because I eat them. It might be true in your house as well, so they will be another comfort in tough times.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I am thinking of families with children especially in this post.
> 
> I want to suggest the boxes of UTI milk that you can find at some grocery stores and some Dollar stores. They are shelf stable for several months, but not several years. It tastes much better than any powdered milk I have tried.
> 
> ...


I have the UTI milk in my stores. I just found some of the juice box type in my stores that were overlooked and past the marked expiration. I have not given them to Roo but they look, smell and taste fine. I am using them in cooking and baking with no ill effects.

I am the ultimate indicator of rotten food. I have an ultra sensitive stomach and am slightly lactose intolerant so too much dairy throws any spoilage test out the window. Good thing is if the dairy is used in baking and cooking I can have large amounts without problem.

The next test is the quart UTI milk I have that expires in a few weeks.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Luckily I had just made my monthly coupon run & spent over $300 on food so we're pretty well stocked up on everything. I ordered some more batteries, N95 masks, & little lights from Amazon. Our automatic monthly shipment from Amazon of toilet paper, paper towels, dog food, diapers, baby wipes, etc (automatic prepping) will be here on the 14th. 

We keep the Nido powdered whole milk for our 2 year old, it's not bad if you make it & store it in a glass container in the fridge overnight. Adding a little vanilla extract helps too but we usually add Nesquick to it. Yum! We have 10 cases of Pediasure now.

Topped off fuel storage. Keeping a closer eye on the news (not that I have to cause my best bud reads news sites all day). Working on Christmas presents & stocking up on Thanksgiving & Christmas food just in case getting out is risky. I feel like doing something else, I'm just not sure what that would be :dunno:


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes I am prepping, similar to all of you, but I am also talking to the MAG to make sure they understand that when we close the doors they will stay closed.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I want to thank you, Magus, for starting this thread. I am very aware that there is a potential pandemic in the works, and while I have been prepping for years, it is good for a thread like this to make me sit up and get some last minute things ready for this. 

I thought of another thing when I was out driving around today, gasoline! It is time again to make sure we have a full tank of gas.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We don't have anythin extra ta spend. Were runnin the same pace we was. Rearrangin some purchases ta shore up bio gear that we was workin on, but now feel we need over some other thins. Water been onea the thins I been workin on lately. We got a lot more now then we ever did. 

Onea the thins we been workin on be sanitation. Ever time tp goes on sale I buy it. The neat thin be that 12 double rolls a tp fit inta a 5 gallon bucket with room fer 2 50 bag rolls a 13 gallon trash bags (these be the liners) an deodorant. Snap a lid on an it be safe an dry. Buckets er always a usefull tool. We bought a luggable loo a few years ago. Be a 5 gallon bucket with a terlit lid on it. We have other ways a dealin with poo to. Lime been stored, cat litter an sawdust. Lotsa soap to as well as bleach an pool shock. Just some a the thins we been doin.

Keep at it folks. I don't know fer sure where this gonna go. I hope it don't explode inta that full blown pandemic I been worrin bout, but it could. Yall stay safe.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> We don't have anythin extra ta spend.


We're in a similar boat - just spent a whole lotta dough trying to extend the lives of two high mile cars. 

I'm just really thankful that DH actually thinks we should do a little preparing, just in case. So we'll take a family trip to Sam's tomorrow to top off pet food, bleach, tp, garbage bags... We're good on food, but I will pick up some of our favorite vanilla milk that comes in those boxes that stores on the shelf without refrigeration. I figure if we end up needing powdered milk, adding in a carton of vanilla milk should help with taste.

It's just going to be such a treat to actually be doing this with my husband and son, to have another person to help evaluate what we need and don't need. I've never had that before.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It heps when there be someone ta share the load darlin. Do what ya can, folks like us gonna be way better off then the sheeples.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mag's shoppin' list:
More rubber gloves.
Extra spray bottles.
extra bleach and alcohol.
a dunk bucket for the canned stuff
More filters for any and all masks.
Duct tape and plastic.
a new rain suit to be used as a mop suit.
Any kind of immune system boosting herbs and vitamins I can lay hands on.
Red spray paint to spray "PLAGUE INSIDE" on my trailer and lots of caution tape.

Oh yeah, and 100 rounds of buckshot.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Magus said:


> Anyone but me thinking about dropping a few extra bucks on grub in case you have to nail your doors shut?
> 
> Its in DC now.vract:
> 5$ says it's in Atlanta by Monday.


Yes, have been upping food for a while now, already had masks, gloves, goggles and extra bleach cause of past flu scares. Hope Ebola in the USA is done with by the time the flu season is in full swing, people will be wondering what it is they are coming down with.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I have done nothing extra. Honestly, nothing.

I have a 10 pack of N-masks, the ones that are easily breathable, but have not bought more nor plan to buy more. I have a bunch of 'rubermaid' gloves, that is it.

I can plasticize the house, defend my location from folks coming in, and have stores to keep the puppy and I around for a year, more if we have the garden. I don't have a year's worth of milk, I'm single, I'll suffer. Out of butter? Oh well... I don't plan on spending a year in luxury but I'll survive.

If it comes down to where the powers that be are going home to home.... I'll "disappear" back to where I did the challenge, or farther.. I found a couple places... If it lasts more than a year or is an ELE, well... I'm ready for that too.

I have 12 bottles of Jamison's to ward off evil spirits, and two bottles of Jager, as our fearless leader recommended... To ward off colds, flu or folks wearing clothing... so I am covered there.

Basically, I am going to stay away, and get away from folks for as long as it takes... Or as long as I can. Sorry it is not a Rambo plan, or a save the world plan, or a get out of Dodge plan or a save as many folks as I can plan. It is a stay put, or drag as much crap as I can plan for the puppy and I to avoid whatever is going on plan!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> It heps when there be someone ta share the load darlin. Do what ya can, folks like us gonna be way better off then the sheeples.


This is the truth. Those who have been living off the government and being adult helpless dependent types are going to be the ones who will be hurting, not that I have a speck of sympathy. I do not. The ones that go out looking for food, and whatever they think they are going to hunt down, are going to place themselves in harm's way to exposure of ebola and others who can't keep themselves together.

Time to print the quarantine signs. Does someone have an idea what to print besides, "Quarantine, enter at your own risk." Skull and cross bones?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Quarantine sign*

If you google "quarantine sign",lots of options come up. I always try to use black ink, and there are many that have lots of red on them.

This is the one I prefer.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

No plan for official 'signs'. I'll just abandon the house, move into the woods and scatter crap on the front lawn, leaving the door open. The sheeple will not care about signs, they are already past that.

A closed door with a sign on it may mean no one has raided it yet, there still might be valuables/food! An open door with crap all around might warrant a poke your head in the door look. If the inside is in disarray, and cabinet doors opened, they move on. Only the last, desperate ones will go on to scrounge for a scrap or piece of a cracker someone missed.

That is one reason I did the last challenge with no fire. Only heating water and heating stuff in it. Less chance of the sheeple smelling FOOD cooking.


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I never thought that being unemployed could be a good thing.  :teehee: we have supplies and food and DH is a nurse so we are good here.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> It's just going to be such a treat to actually be doing this with my husband and son, to have another person to help evaluate what we need and don't need. I've never had that before.


It truly makes a huge difference knowing you've got that support at home, doesn't it? I like to think that our Lehman's meet-up helped with that


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

stayingthegame said:


> I never thought that being unemployed could be a good thing.


Ditto here. I used to work in an environment where cooties were rampant so unemployment may be a blessing.

I've been a prepper since '87 when we got whacked with the Whittier Narrows quake. It made me realize that things could change in an instant. Since then I have never let supplies get low (my entire "dining room" is a pantry of 4-6 gallon pails of food stacked almost to the ceiling and Costco sized shelves of other foods!). However, I don't even want to look at the checking account right now since I've been taking topping off to a whole new extreme. I have been surprised that DH has been supportive of all the top-offs since normally he just :facepalm: at my preps.

So for me, it's been:
- restocked my lettuce seeds so I can grow some lettuce indoors this winter instead of going to the store
- buying seeds for sprouting this winter
- animal (chickens, cat, ferrets) necessities (food, litter, bedding, treats)
- human treats (only this stress is making me eat more of the treats than I should)
- more Tyvek suits (hubby suggested putting a full set in the car in case we get stuck someplace and need protection - good idea!) but we have enough masks and gloves
- food that I couldn't grow in quantities for me to can (like pears, mushrooms, tomatoes)
- cases of apples, 100# of potatoes (my harvest was lousy!), 10# of onions, more squash than I can grow (all can last a long time without special storage)
- ethnic food essentials (we love so many ethnic foods and want to fix them at home now)
- essential vehicle and house maintenance done now and supplies (like window plastic for the winter - we have a newer home yet that stuff keeps the house so toasty!)
- canning jars and lids for another year
- dried chiles (this woman cannot live without her spice!)  
- bought hubby some canned meats that he enjoys (1# hams, spam) and a "One Dish Vegan" cookbook for me (I can always add a bit of fish or seafood).

That only leaves about $900 unaccounted for....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I picked up some more nitrile gloves at Costco. I'm looking at some Tyvek coveralls and N95 masks that I'm hoping to order next week. A garden sprayer is on the short list also.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> If you google "quarantine sign",lots of options come up. I always try to use black ink, and there are many that have lots of red on them.
> 
> This is the one I prefer.


You can print black and white on colored copy paper. I dug out some bio-hazard red paper I used a few years ago for garage sale signs. I'll print out a bunch of signs and keep them in my pandemic kit for later use.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Just came home from the grocery run and a pharmacy run. Dropped quite a bit at both places.

CVS was cleaned out of bleach, bleach wipes, masks and gloves. I already have these items in very large amounts so I just looked at prices to see if I got a deal or not. A pack of 2 N95 masks was on sale for $7.99! I got 5 boxes of 20 fluid resistant N95 masks for $13 each!

I grabbed more vitamin C for a killer deal (needed it for Roo anyway). Also picked up the last refill of my old medication. That gives me 118 days of my old T4 only medication.

Loaded my cart at the grocery store with everything I could think of and extras as I saw the prices.

I feel better knowing my shelves are more full. Still not 100% but better than this morning!


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I'm looking at some Tyvek coveralls and N95 masks that I'm hoping to order next week.


Did you see the news article about "head to toe coverall" sales being up 131,000% in just one day??? Perhaps you might want to speed up that purchase a bit...


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Just came home from the grocery run and a pharmacy run. Dropped quite a bit at both places.
> 
> *CVS was cleaned out of bleach, bleach wipes, masks and gloves*....
> Loaded my cart at the grocery store with everything I could think of and extras as I saw the prices.
> ...


:congrat:

For all of us who are stocking up NOW, it leaves more for those who aren't. Imagine if we have cases of Ebola popping up in multiple cities around the US at nearly the same time and non-preppers suddenly decide to stock up. It won't just be bleach, bleach wipes, masks and gloves that aren't on the shelves....


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Tucker said:


> Did you see the news article about "head to toe coverall" sales being up 131,000% in just one day??? Perhaps you might want to speed up that purchase a bit...


Thanks! I have to say, I was a bit surprised that Costco had plenty of gloves in stock.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I ordered a few P-100 masks and extra filters from Amazon. That was a week ago and they were scheduled to be delivered a few days ago. I checked the order on their Webb site and now they are scheduled to arrive next Wednesday and they haven't even shipped yet. I would guess that they are sold out.

I received 2 garden sprayers yesterday from Amazon.

I was at a Walmart in Lincoln Nebraska yesterday an noticed that the bleach shelve was almost empty, 2 gallon jugs left.

The both of us are retired so isolating our self's in the house is not a challenge. Even without the Ebola threat we will go a week and sometimes several weeks without leaving the property. However, I can feel the pain of the people that have jobs and kids that require some serious thought to going into isolation, taking the kids out of school and the risks of losing a job would make for some tough decisions.

Let's just hope that we don't have to make those decisions.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

:cheers: 30 cans of MR. BEER brewing refills=60 gallons of beer. One weeks worth for Magus..


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

got leftover facemasks from when our boy was in hospital with cancer. he is doing awesome right now. got to get to store today and buy some more basics like tp and bandaids etc. otherwise i think we are ok in case we need to isolate ourselves and if we have to bug out well.. that is another story. My van bit the dust and hubby uses the one car we have for work and he works up in the cities! Mpls area where all those isis recruiting is being done. oy!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

AdmiralD7S said:


> It truly makes a huge difference knowing you've got that support at home, doesn't it? I like to think that our Lehman's meet-up helped with that


You know, it really did.  It's not a linear progression toward prepping for him (the proverbial three steps forward, two steps back), but meeting a bunch of really neat/nice/cool/fun/interesting people that we'd like to hang out with who are preppers - yeah, that helped.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

:2thumb:


AdmiralD7S said:


> It truly makes a huge difference knowing you've got that support at home, doesn't it? I like to think that our Lehman's meet-up helped with that





goshengirl said:


> You know, it really did.  It's not a linear progression toward prepping for him (the proverbial three steps forward, two steps back), but meeting a bunch of really neat/nice/cool/fun/interesting people that we'd like to hang out with who are preppers - yeah, that helped.


I wish more people would get over their paranoia, independence, and/or whatever else is stopping them and do more regional get-togethers. It's great to meet so many kindred spirits.

We've found Montana to be a hard place to get people together.

Another thing, if a person promises to be there then by all means, go! Reliability is one of those things that rank very high on our list of positive attributes. We know there will always be times the unexpected pops up but most cancellations and no shows we've had to deal with are not due to unforeseen circumstances.

One of the things on our trip that impressed us was the percentage of people who said that they'd _absolutely _be at Lehman's who actually showed up. It was 100 percent! We've never seen that anywhere else. It left a very good impression on us.

There are some good, reliable and trustworthy people in your portion of the nation. :2thumb:


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I picked up 2 more boxes of gloves ( one nitrile and the other latex) also bought 2 more bottles of bleach tabs. instructions say 1 tab to 1 gallon of water for disinfecting purposes. Did see at least 4 carts with BIG bottles of hand sanitizer in them but I'm thinking thats more for the flu and cold season

Got almost home and remembered I needed more potatoes lol smh
Guess I'll have to wander out again monday morning. have a blood test to do anyways so might as well make a circle and hit the grocery store too on the way home




Asked the hubby when he thought he would stop going to work and he just said he'd wear masks and gloves all the time then rethink it later. I told him eventually you will have to stop going hun so you better make up your mind now as to the cut off point ( which will kill him cuz he's a gemini and they can't stick to one decision. drives me nuts. theres 2 people in there ya know)


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

how many have played the "what if " game with their kids? :hmmm:  what would you do if.....? someone is coughing....?  sneezing.....? sweating to much...? vract: we played this game with my kids when they were small. what would you do if someone grabbed you? we were trying to get them to think on their own what to do and not rely on anyone else. :woohoo:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Grimm said:


> You can print black and white on colored copy paper. I dug out some bio-hazard red paper I used a few years ago for garage sale signs. I'll print out a bunch of signs and keep them in my pandemic kit for later use.


This is exactly my plan. I have too much colored paper and card stock left from my years of teaching. I have many color options.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I was thinking. Wouldn't it suck to be uber prepared with many things that could last for years, and to run out of something basic like toilet paper?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> :2thumb:
> 
> I wish more people would get over their paranoia, independence, and/or whatever else is stopping them and do more regional get-togethers. It's great to meet so many kindred spirits.
> 
> ...


On the same vein as meet-ups, if you and Sue decide to hunker down rather than come out this way at the end of the year I understand. I'd be concerned with you folks traveling with the kids and all this Ebola crap. But if you do decide to come out you are more than welcome here.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

So, when do you all start going out in MOP 4 gear to go to the grocery store?

No, and there are other diseases like malaria that are a bigger issue.

Education beats paranoia in such matters any day.

Run out of toilet paper? A rag and soap and water does a better job than paper anyway. Remember the diaper pale days?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

The more I assess my situation, the more I'm feeling like a sitting duck.

Liabilities:

I live in a small 2nd-story apartment.
I have a microscopic income, so my prepping is at a snail's pace.
As such, after several months of work I only have about 2 week's worth of fiwd, less of other supplies.
Thanks to some family history beyond my control and before my time, my extended family might be all like :gtfo: when I bring up the issue of making a plan.
A disability which involves a persnickety diet and unpredictable flare-ups.
My very fragile 14 year old dog, whose stewardship I take very seriously.
My car is an ancient ghetto sled.

Assets:

Some great teachers through this forum.
My whole maternal extended family lives in the same city. It was a deliberate decision, and supporting one another through ordinary situations and emergencies had a lot to do with it. In 2008 we talked about circling the wagons and one relatives' suburban McMansion, but I don't think anything ever happened beyond that conversation.
My job - some of my coworkers are immunocompromised, so the culture in the office is big on self-care. I know they'll close their doors if SHTF anyway, so I don't think I'd have to worry about getting the ax.
I have guaranteed (if microscopic) income, and a nest egg.
I have a car. Who cares what it looks like?
Thanks to an understanding doctor, I now have a 6-month supply of medication on mail-order.


***

What can I say? I'm going shopping today. There are a very few groceries I need (I was planning to clear out my freezer in advance of an OAMC binge anyway.) So that frees up some cash for bleach, tp, lots of water, rice, extra dog food, OTC meds, tea, and some extra womanly stuff (figure it out. ) I'll raise the prep issue with my family and hope for the best.

My dog: This is harder than all my other shortages put together. I think if the virus shows up in Portland (a couple hundred miles from me,) it's time to euthanize. I've already been asking myself those difficult end-of-life questions because he's fast approaching that point. A steady supply of supplements and painkillers is keeping him alert and happy ... but without access to those, I don't want him to suffer. I absolutely hate myself for even thinking like this ... :brickwall: ... and I'm certainly not acting now. But it's better to have such an emotional decision in place ahead of time before everything else falls apart. If it does. I'm still holding out faith.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

weedygarden said:


> I was thinking. Wouldn't it suck to be uber prepared with many things that could last for years, and to run out of something basic like toilet paper?


It's better than running out of everything.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Grimm said:


> On the same vein as meet-ups, if you and Sue decide to hunker down rather than come out this way at the end of the year I understand. I'd be concerned with you folks traveling with the kids and all this Ebola crap. But if you do decide to come out you are more than welcome here.


Thanks for the invite and understanding. We are evaluating the situation daily of whether to go or stay and for where and how long. We're at a condition "yellow" meaning we are taking stock of the situation but see no need to drastically change plans at this time. We are still very cautious though and are watching current events closely. Kind of like driving with one foot on the accelerator and the other hanging over the brakes.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Toilet paper, smoilet paper ... I have a feeling that if things get really bad toilet paper will be at the bottom of our priorities (no pun intended). In all of my research of bad times in the past and present I never once heard or read of anyone stressing out about toilet paper. It always seemed that providing food, shelter and security kept them busy enough that what they wiped their a$$ with wasn't worth mentioning. Think about it, if you are low on food, water, medicines or security will you be looking for ways to barter for toilet paper? If TSHTF how many starving people are going to show up on your doorstep begging for toilet paper? Mankind existed for centuries without toilet paper and seemed to survive just fine. If I was low on supplies of food, water, or medicines and/or had no way to provide security I wouldn't spend my last dime on toilet paper. There are no alternatives to food but many alternatives to TP.


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Lotsof great info from all of you here on this thread and thanks for it.... I am currently backpacking in South America (Ecuador) and have another thread here in General Preparedness about my looking for a prepared community and amateur radio.....

Just got in from the bush (literally) here in Macas Ecuador, switched the machine on, ran across this really excellent reportage that actually is a little closer to a rant about how things with Ebola have been handled so far- while it will not contribute to what you all are doing prepping right now I though it pretty much right on point as reason for concern. I ve been following whats been happening with Ebola for months now as I have been travelling. From where I am right now one can go less than 2 miles, across the river and some of the people there eat bush meat. We do not have any reported cases that I am aware of (and I ask) here in southeast Ecuador but-- this little town is on the edge of infinity and both Ebola...and a cure...may be just across the river-

Here is the link.

http://www.activistpost.com/2014/10/the-handling-of-this-ebola-crisis-is.html

I have deep respect for everyone here on the forum for your awareness, values, and way of life.

Regards from Macas Ecuador

Expat


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Tweto said:


> I ordered a few P-100 masks and extra filters from Amazon. That was a week ago and they were scheduled to be delivered a few days ago. I checked the order on their Webb site and now they are scheduled to arrive next Wednesday and they haven't even shipped yet. I would guess that they are sold out.
> 
> An update on the P-100 masks. I just received an E-mail from Amazon. The new shipping date is now Oct 16. They apologized for the delay.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*toilet paper*

Personally, it is not an issue for me. I will be good with that for a long while. And if and when that runs out, I have flannel purchased specifically for making reusable cloths. I also have several large phone books saved for exactly this purpose.

But from other people's posts in the past, I'll bet it would be one thing that some spouses and children would have a difficult time living without, including my own child.

I threw that comment out as a reminder for those for whom it will matter.


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

weedygarden

Good reminder. Somebody said to me once that you don't realise what you don't have enough of until you don't have it any longer. 

Another thing to think about is the ability to make clothes. Years ago from having a sailboat and being poor i.e. having to do all of my own work, I learned to sew so I could take care of the sails. I rebuilt the boat, bought foam and made seat covers for the cushions, saved more than the price of the sewing machine, at that time a Chinese knockoff of a Singer like my mother used to have. I probably could given machine and the fabric do a pair of jeans and a crude shirt but probably nothing else. Another consideration is shoes particularly in colder climes. Other than using pieces of maybe a tire sidewall, I probably would be lost. Food for thought given in a mass disease outbreak or an EMP or Carrington event, the supply chain between here and Asia would stop. One thing happens when manufacturing is exported, the culture of knowledge- a cobbler for example- goes away. Lots to be said for making and buying locally. 

Tweto

Hope you get the masks and filters on the promised date. Be curious to know how many more mfgrs are either low or out of stock. Sounds like people are waking up. Wonder how much of the shortage might be a result of panicked gummint purchases.

I ran into a news item last night and can't find the link now.....about a statement from some nurses work for one of the health conglomerates - I do not remember which one- where some ER and non ER nurses were interviewed and their comments about not having received any training in dealing with Ebola..... a couple of them said that ER and trauma people attended classes but what about for example the radiography tech who might have to do X Rays or the orderly who would be responsible for moving the gurney from one place to another. Food for thought. 

Regards to all

Expat


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ozarker said:


> So, when do you all start going out in MOP 4 gear to go to the grocery store?
> 
> No, and there are other diseases like malaria that are a bigger issue.
> 
> ...


I'll go out in full gear when I deam it necessary. I'd rather have the gear an not need it then try an find it when it be relized it's needed! This ain't the time ta bury yer head in the sand. How many times was it said that Ebola would never make it ta the US? Gee, now it be here an already they done dropped the ball! I ain't leavin my fate in the hands a them screwballs.

As fer malaria bein a bigger issue, it sure ain't round these parts an I hope Ebola won't be either. But then like before, I'd sure hate ta be unprepared fer it an wind up dead when a bit a precaution woulda prevented it.

Sanitation be one thin yer gonna wanna stay on top of. If ya get confined indoors er ifin bodies an such start pilin up, good way fer diseases other than Ebola ta get a foot hold. Cholera bein one em.


----------



## MamaTo3 (May 25, 2012)

expat42451 said:


> I ran into a news item last night and can't find the link now.....about a statement from some nurses work for one of the health conglomerates - I do not remember which one- where some ER and non ER nurses were interviewed and their comments about not having received any training in dealing with Ebola..... a couple of them said that ER and trauma people attended classes but what about for example the radiography tech who might have to do X Rays or the orderly who would be responsible for moving the gurney from one place to another. Food for thought.


Was it this? Just came across it a bit ago. I'd c&p the article but I'm on my iPad.

http://www.businessinsider.com/r-us-nurses-say-they-are-unprepared-to-handle-ebola-patients-2014-10

Sent from my iPad using Survival Forum


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm hoping the early winter kills it, it is a tropical disease after all,
BUT so was west Nile..


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Tweto said:


> Tweto said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a few P-100 masks and extra filters from Amazon. That was a week ago and they were scheduled to be delivered a few days ago. I checked the order on their Webb site and now they are scheduled to arrive next Wednesday and they haven't even shipped yet. I would guess that they are sold out.
> ...


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

MamaTo3

Good find. Thats the article. Thanks for finding that and sharing with the community.

Expat


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well, I'm glad to know there are enough preppers to set off a buying panic for N-100 masks. I guess I need to start thinking of those like .22 ammo.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm hoping the early winter kills it, it is a tropical disease after all,
> BUT so was west Nile..


Actually to keep it alive, you cool it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> I'm hoping the early winter kills it, it is a tropical disease after all,
> BUT so was west Nile..


I'm thinking bleach and/or sunshine (UV).


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Not Ebola related but still works here...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

The problem bein, we use these masks all the time as work. Ifin there be a shortage on em were gonna have ta go ta sumtin else that ain't as effective which ain't good neither. I mentioned at work we should stock up. Looked at me like I had worms crawlin outa my ears.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Not Ebola related but still works here...


Well, I'd have to agree I've had some emergencies at work.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

expat42451 said:


> some ER and non ER nurses were interviewed and their comments about not having received any training in dealing with Ebola.....


My friend who is a critical care nurse has said exactly the same thing....no training, no worries at her hospital. :eyebulge:


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Not very encouraging is it. 

Lookie there an ostrich. 

I am hoping that the folks in Texas - as well as the father and daughter pulled off the plane today (yesterday now) in Newark and hospitalised all end up negative for their sake first and everyone else's. 
From health care pros "no training, no worries" well......lots of things come to mind in our recent history including Katrina...... if I was back there I would be hammer and tongs stocking up making sure I had what I needed for a while. 

Good luck and God Bless us all.

Expat


----------



## NYRECONMARINES (Oct 23, 2008)

Greetings everyone:

I commend you for taking the initiative to prepare for the Ebola outbreak should it affect the continental United States.

I think one item that's like it in your kid of preparedness vitamins and herbs to help boost your immunity system to shield you from contracting the disease.two items that one should keep in their medical kit is Paul D Arco extract in addition garlic oil these are two of the most natural and most powerful antibiotics you can keep in your medical kit I highly recommend it as an addition.

Following proper hygiene and proper sanitation in your home also your place of business and even in your car will help reduce the risk and guard you against contracting the disease something we overlook is the most fundamental of cleanliness.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Tucker said:


> My friend who is a critical care nurse has said exactly the same thing....no training, no worries at her hospital. :eyebulge:


A core tenant of nursing school is infection control and maintaining sterility for patient advocacy. A nurse should have been taught standards higher than what is needed for ebola. We deal with more infectious diseases everyday that still have a high risk of changing your life. There are still close to 10,000 cases of tb reported every year in the US. Every ER has a negative pressure isolation room for suspected cases and protocols for evaluation of every careworker than came in proximity to a positive individual. Tb isn't a joke. 9 months of antibiotics are not easy to take. I only made it through 2 months before my liver enzymes were through the roof and i had to stop or risk liver failure. That means that I have a 10% risk of tb reemergence later in life which will likely require multiple antibiotics to treat...or I can cough up my bloody lungs slowly in the middle of the desert and die the Doc Holiday way.

I think this is either coming from the fact that some nurses are used to cutting corners in order to humanize the patient and care for them in a more empathetic fashion or those nurses that are keen on infection control want to whistle blow and get a baseline education for all personnel to up the common denominator of infection control. Some of the most dangerous nursing staff i've seen are the old timers that feel like if something bad was out there, it would have killed them by now and that new nurses are too squeamish.

Also Joint Commission mandates hospitals to conduct emergency preparedness training and coordination. My hospital erects a chemical and biologic decontamination lanes and trains quarterly following FM 3-5. Not everyone in the hospital is involved every time. But if need be, everyone could be trained up within days. All so every level of employee is mandated to have an appropriate level of CBNRE training at initiation of employment with annual refreshers.

If they desire training on wearing level 4 containment suits they are in the wrong career field. In the next few weeks your likely to see every hospital review policies and hold more training. But its not going to be a knee jerk reaction to fear mongering. That's a poor way to prepare.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Well, I already have several pairs of latex gloves, at least one pair of nitrile gloves, at least a couple of n95 masks, but in case of a serious outbreak, that isn't going to last too long. I've got two bottles of Hydrogen Peroxide, but I'm pretty sure they're past their expiration date, and two bottles of Isopropyl, plus a spray bottle of it, as well as a couple of boxes of alcohol swabs.

I'm out of debt, and I have a car that runs well, and that I don't owe anything on, but it's just a 4-door compact that won't haul much, and more to the point, I've realistically got nowhere to go, really. I live by myself in a 1-bedroom apartment in a city that really only has two good ways into or out of.

On the other hand, I've got several months of food handy, but only about a week's worth of water. Earlier today, I bought a mini (VERY mini!) first aid kit for my everyday carry bag, and a 10-pack of surgical masks, and I still have enough in savings yet to make a fairly substantial purchase yet, but I simply can't afford to buy ANY land here in Arizona, let alone DO anything with it.

So, in other words, while things are not hopeless, I am, nonetheless, worried. And very alone.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Foreverautumn said:


> Well, I already have several pairs of latex gloves, at least one pair of nitrile gloves, at least a couple of n95 masks, but in case of a serious outbreak, that isn't going to last too long. I've got two bottles of Hydrogen Peroxide, but I'm pretty sure they're past their expiration date, and two bottles of Isopropyl, plus a spray bottle of it, as well as a couple of boxes of alcohol swabs.
> 
> I'm out of debt, and I have a car that runs well, and that I don't owe anything on, but it's just a 4-door compact that won't haul much, and more to the point, I've realistically got nowhere to go, really. I live by myself in a 1-bedroom apartment in a city that really only has two good ways into or out of.
> 
> ...


If you can get to California (and do so before any cases are/may be reported near you) I can give you a list of cabins for rent not far from here. Not an honorable thing to do but the cabins are empty and in the mountains with less than 700 year round residents spanning the valley. Septic systems and outhouses with no sewers. The falls and the creek provide water in the pipes and all have wood stoves. We wish we were still there but have no issues packing up and 'borrowing' a cabin for quarantine if need be.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

No, my head is not in the sand nor am I paranoid. What is your mask for, to keep those with symptoms from French kissing you? It's not airborne, to contract it you must come in contact with body fluids. including sweat. Life span outside the body on a door knob was reported to be up to 72 hours in the right conditions, UV kills it in time. Don't open public doors with your mouth. 

Just saying, a gas mask is really over the top, there are other ways to protect yourself than going to MOP 4, just don't touch people that have been exposed.

So far, everyone here that has had this survived! Yes, it's nasty, but in the US we can deal with it, by the far stretch of the imagination some infected woman knocked on my door and kissed me and about 21 days later, whether or not I began dating her, I be a little ticked about it to be looking forward to going through it all, but I'd go to the hospital and expect to survive it anyway. The techniques used here and level of care far exceed what is in third world countries which is pretty much why people are dying from it. Another point is that folks over there are probably not as healthy as we are over here, but, if you have one foot in the grave already you might have a problem. 

See the pictures of the airport folks taking temps of travelers in airports? Those medical workers aren't wearing any protective clothing. And you want to dawn gas masks? 

I think I'll just refrain from licking people's faces for awhile, I'm sure I'll be fine. Now, if I see the public heath service running around and tapping off homes, I may get a little more concerned.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

I didn't read thru this whole post so forgive me if this is a repeat... There is a viral safety mask called Safe 2 Breathe... They are not cheap but they kill germs on the mask itself... Sorry I don't have a link but can just google the mask and you'll find them...


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Ozarker said:


> No, my head is not in the sand nor am I paranoid. What is your mask for, to keep those with symptoms from French kissing you? It's not airborne, to contract it you must come in contact with body fluids. including sweat. Life span outside the body on a door knob was reported to be up to 72 hours in the right conditions, UV kills it in time. *Don't open public doors with your mouth. *
> 
> Or your hand and touch it to your mouth, or eyes, or nose or let your kids touch it because they'll put their hand in their mouth and rub their eyes and pick their nose (or your nose or stick their hand in your mouth). Sorry, your remedy rates a huge "F."
> 
> ...


By then it may be your home being taped off but that wouldn't bother you much either would it since the disease is so easily cured in the US. Of course if your aged parents die or you or your neighbor's young children die from it due to their inherent weaknesses in fighting disease that would be an acceptable loss as well ... right?

I didn't make the "head in the sand" remark but the more you post on the subject the more accurate the phrase seems to fit.

I think we'll take protective measures before our neighborhood is featured on the evening news.


----------



## cedarguy (Nov 19, 2012)

This info came from Naturalnews.com I can not vouch for the sites credibility I just came across it while researching Ebola. Just thought I would share.

Lie #1) Ebola won't ever come to the United States
This lie was shattered just this week when the CDC confirmed Ebola in a hospital patient in Dallas, Texas.

Not only has Ebola already spread to America, but a top scientist who used to work for the FDA now says this is only the beginning and that Ebola will spread in America. [1]

As printed in The Extinction Protocol:

"...it appears several people were exposed before the individual was placed in isolation, and it is quite possible that one or more of his contacts will be infected," he added. What's more, he conceded that it was "only a matter of time" that the swift-killing African virus arrived in the U.S.

Lie #2) Ebola is only spread via direct contact with body fluids
This outrageous medical lie may soon cost the lives of millions of innocent people. In truth, Ebola can spread through the air over short distances via aerosols - airborne particles.

Ebola can also spread via contaminated surfaces. When an infected patient makes contact with a surface such as a doorknob or ATM keypad, they may leave behind the Ebola virus which survives for many minutes or hours in the open, depending on environmental conditions (temperature, humidity, etc.) Another person who touches the same surface may then become instantly infected by simply touching their own eyes, nose or mouth.

The ability of Ebola to spread via contaminated surfaces is why victims in Africa have become infected by riding in taxi cabs. This also means any form of public transportation -- airplanes, ambulances, subways -- may harbor the virus and accelerate the spread of an outbreak.

Like all viruses, Ebola is destroyed by sunlight. But it can remain viable for a surprisingly long time in environments where sunlight never reaches -- such as underground subways, which are the perfect breeding grounds for viral transmission.

Lie #3) Don't worry: Health authorities have everything under control
The overarching lie about Ebola that's being repeated by the U.S. government is "Don't worry, we have it under control!"

Of course, the fact that an infected Ebola victim just flew right into the country with Ebola, then walked around the city of Dallas for 10 days while carrying Ebola, utterly belies the false promises of health authorities who claim to have things under control.

In truth, Ebola is completely out of control which is precisely why its sudden appearance in a Dallas hospital surprised nearly everyone. The sobering fact of the matter is that despite all the money being spent on "homeland security," DHS has no way to stop Ebola from walking right into the USA, including on foot from our wide open southern border.

If the U.S. government has everything under control, then why did the government just purchase 160,000 Ebola hazmat suits? Why did Obama just recently sign an executive order authorizing the forced government quarantine of anyone showing symptoms of infectious disease?

While the public can be easily lied to and told everything is under control, behind closed doors at the highest levels of government, everybody knows this pandemic could rapidly become a global killer that no one can stop.

Lie #4) The only defense against Ebola is a vaccine or a pharmaceutical drug
This lie may get millions of people killed if the Ebola outbreak gets worse. In a desperate bid to make sure Ebola generates billions of dollars in profits for vaccine makers and pharmaceutical companies, the CDC, FDA and even the FTC routinely censor truthful information about natural treatments that might hold promise (such as colloidal silver).

Companies that offer extremely beneficial essential oils and colloidal silver products have already been threatened with criminal arrest and prosecution by the FDA. The mainstream media remains complicit in the systematic oppression of natural cures, printing the FDA's propaganda while completely avoiding any balanced reporting that might highlight the extraordinary anti-viral capabilities of many medicinal herbs as I've described in Episode Six of Pandemic Preparedness.

If we really want to stop the spread of this viral pandemic right now, both government and the media should be urging citizens to boost their immune defenses by consuming more nutritious foods, herbal spices, superfoods and anti-viral plants (which include peppermint, basil, rosemary, cinnamon and oregano, just to name a few).

Everyone should be immediately urged to make sure they have sufficient vitamin D circulating in their blood, and those who have low vitamin D -- which includes just about everyone in America today -- should be urged to take vitamin D supplements.

But instead of urging the public to enhance their immune function and boost their natural defenses against Ebola, everyone is ridiculously told to "wash your hands" and wait around for a drug company to introduce an Ebola vaccine.

Lie #5) Ebola came out of nowhere and was a random fluke of nature
The modern-day version of Ebola that's so aggressively circulating today may actually be a bioengineered virus, according to one scientist who wrote a front-page story in Liberia's largest newspaper.

"Ebola is a genetically modified organism (GMO)," declared Dr. Cyril Broderick, Professor of Plant Pathology, in a front-page story published in the Liberian Observer. [2]

He goes on to explain:

[Horowitz] confirmed the existence of an American Military-Medical-Industry that conducts biological weapons tests under the guise of administering vaccinations to control diseases and improve the health of "black Africans overseas."

Further supporting this genetic engineering research claim, the U.S. government patented Ebola in 2010 and now claims intellectual property ownership over all Ebola variants. That patent number is CA2741523A1, viewable at this link.

Read more about the patenting of Ebola and control over its research in this Natural News article.

This means the U.S. government claims all control over Ebola research, too, because any research project involving replication of the virus would violate the government's patent.

In fact, the vastly improved transmission ability of the Ebola strain currently circulating (compared to previous outbreaks in years past) has many people convinced this strain is a "weaponized" variant which either broke through containment protocols at government labs or was intentionally deployed as a population control weapon.

Several U.S. scientists have openly called for global depopulation using genetically engineered bioweapons such as Ebola. Dr. Eric Pianka of the University of Texas at Austin reportedly advocated the use of Ebola to wipe out 90% of the human population, according to Life Site News. [3]

It appears he may soon get his wish. If the current Ebola explosion continues, the global population may be in serious jeopardy and many millions could die.

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/047089_Ebola_pandemic_government_lies_disinformation.html#ixzz3FNlfnpVu


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ozarker: I'd rather be safe then sorry. An if it be so hard ta contract, why all them folks from CDC and hospitals wearing such heavy duty gear then? Why they transporting these people in the manner they be? There be reports from other country's that it be possible it has gone air borne. That changes all the rules right there.

Right now they be dealin with just a very few folks. What do ya thin gonna happen when it be hundreds, thousands er more? There be no cure fer Ebola, just like there ain't no cure fer HIV. I'd rather be over the top an safe rather then live with a preventable mistake. 

So, Yall do what ya want, ain't nobody here stopping ya. Just don't expect anybody ta morn ifin ya wind up dead cause we tried ta help ya. You seem ta know far more bout it then anyone here.

Personally, I'd suggest ya get the sand outa yer ears an pay attention.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

Today, I bought myself another 20 facemasks and 200 vinyl gloves. Makes me feel a little bit better.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've always been one to promote prepping for a length of time rather than a specific scenario, e.g. 3 months regardless of the type of disaster. As a result, I think it would be hypocritical of me to suggest that someone who was prepared enough to last awhile was not too revved up about this particular potential disaster.

On the other hand I've been able to use Ebola to have a few conversations with folks that I would like to prep more and they have taken the threat seriously, so even if Ebola does not spread in the US, I think it may be just the scare people need to get them prepping if they weren't prepping before and to step up their game if they were already prepping.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

The Pentagon says our military over there will be quarantined for 21 days before they enter the US. Why them and not others flying in? Does not make sense.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

For Y2K I stocked up on food and other preps. The end of the Mayan Calendar inspired another surge and today I am rounding out my infection control supplies. Don't think I'm not taking this thing seriously as I am very concerned. Whether this turns out to be another dry run or the real thing my preps are once again improved and the experience is valuable training. I pray that this turns out to be another dry run.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

SouthCentralUS said:


> The Pentagon says our military over there will be quarantined for 21 days before they enter the US. Why them and not others flying in? Does not make sense.


They will probably travel by ship.


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Interesting story here
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/10/09/us-health-ebola-new-york-idUSKCN0HY21J20141009

shape of things to come in other areas?

Expat


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Union involvement...


----------



## zfk55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, I'm fortunate to have a wife who has been actively canning, dehydrating, vacuum sealing and storing/rotating beans, flour, salt, sugar etc. etc. etc. for the past 40 years. Her pantry is enormous, so my protection from ebola comes in 175gr Projectiles packed in Pharmaceutical/RE17 7.5x55 cases and an 800 yard clear field of fire between the county road and the homestead.  And I'm not bashful!


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

zfk55 said:


> Well, I'm fortunate to have a wife who has been actively canning, dehydrating, vacuum sealing and storing/rotating beans, flour, salt, sugar etc. etc. etc. for the past 40 years. Her pantry is enormous, so my protection from ebola comes in 175gr Projectiles packed in Pharmaceutical/RE17 7.5x55 cases and an 800 yard clear field of fire between the county road and the homestead.  And I'm not bashful!


I'm not familiar with those cases. Are they larger or smaller than a .50 cal ammo can?


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

zfk55 said:


> Well, I'm fortunate to have a wife who has been actively canning, dehydrating, vacuum sealing and storing/rotating beans, flour, salt, sugar etc. etc. etc. for the past 40 years. Her pantry is enormous, so my protection from ebola comes in 175gr Projectiles packed in Pharmaceutical/RE17 7.5x55 cases and an 800 yard clear field of fire between the county road and the homestead.  And I'm not bashful!


Is that the 7.5 Schmidt-Ruben, straight pull bolt action? I had one once and loved that rifle and cartridge combo.


----------



## zfk55 (Oct 5, 2014)

Sure is!  7.5x55 is midway between a .308 and 60/06, more of less. 175gr projectile at 2,500fps.



The Schmidt Rubins ended with the k11 rifle. The improved version began with the k31. This one is a zfk55 Swiss Sniper.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

zfk55 said:


> Sure is!  7.5x55 is midway between a .308 and 60/06, more of less. 175gr projectile at 2,500fps.
> 
> 
> 
> The Schmidt Rubins ended with the k11 rifle. The improved version began with the k31. This one is a zfk55 Swiss Sniper.


Now I know what you're talking about.


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Make me even more homesick- that is truly a beautiful rifle......

as a not too pleasant aside I just ran across this and thought I would share the link and info
http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-...ticut-over-ebola-civil-rights-suspended-indef

Regards to all

Expat


----------



## expat42451 (Mar 31, 2011)

Interestingly enough this was covered in - as close to an MSM site as I could find- and I must give credit to one of the posters at ZH for this, its not my research- but the link is here

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...s-power-to-quarantine-possible-ebola-victims/

thought I would pass this along.

Expat


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

They'll push it ta the point a bein a civil war. One they thin they can win, but not.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

bleach
bleach sprayer
large container of hand sanitizer 
2 Tyvek suits, then after I got them, I hear Ebola can get through those :-(
2 Tychem QC suits
lots of gloves
N95 masks
extra dog food, cat food, cat litter
disinfectant stuff
half mask respirator with P100 filters
rubber boots, goggles
antiviral salve, Thieves oil
several boxes wipes, kleenex, toilet paper
medicines
more batteries
more canned food
more dehydrated food
herbal teas
vitamins
extra coffee, canned milk
more water in 5 gal containers
lots of soap, hand and laundry
got a flu shot early
CHOCOLATE


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Ordered 2 more tychem suits fer each a us plus a 3M 6800 series mask. Picked up more chemical gloves (we wear these over the nitriles for added protection).

The 3M mask will use several different filter cartridges includin the 2091 P100 which 3M recommends fer pandemic use. I got access ta lots a the filters so be one a the reason I chose this mask ta add ta our selection.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

IF that is the 3M mask with the full face shield, it is a great mask. I wear a full face respirator at times while working. I would encourage ETX Gal to get some P100/N100 filters. The N95's are ok, but Ebola is small and unless your mask is tested against liquid penetration, you might not have enough protection in a bad situation (vomiting child/adult).


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Northstarprepper I have the 3M half respirator only. I got a box of 12 filters. That was more than I could afford. That will only be six pair. Next month, I will try to order more. (I am speaking of the P100 filters) I plan to get a full face shield, but haven't got that yet. After I bought the N95 masks, I heard they weren't good enough for Ebola. But they are better than nothing. I have two kinds of them. I have a very limited budget, and it is exasperating to say the least to find out something isn't good enough, AFTER I buy it.

If I had the money, I would have everything I need. Since I don't have the funds, I just have to do the best I can, with what I have. It has put me in the hole so to speak, just to have what I do. I would like to have some surgical caps, or disposable shower caps with elastic too. I am stuck in town for the time being. If I had the money, I would have already bought a homestead place.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I have this saved in a document on my hard drive. Some here might be interested in making some of this too. I do not remember where it came from. I printed it off for my personal notebook. I also bought some packets of rehydration mixes that have flavoring, and I think Vit C added.

Make Your Own Rehydration Drink

The WHO recommended formula is simple:
1/2 teaspoon salt
6 teaspoons sugar (6 teaspoons is 2 tablespoons)
1 quart or liter of clean drinking water
WHO also says (buried in another document, not in the "official" recipe) that you can add 1/2 teaspoon of salt substitute (potassium chloride) OR replace the salt with 1 teaspoon of "Lite Salt" (half sodium chloride or table salt, and half potassium chloride) - or add some mashed bananas to add potassium. If you're experiencing muscle cramps, the potassium will make a huge difference in your recovery!
WHO stresses the importance of measuring the ingredients accurately to have the correct mixture - the wrong proportions can make the problem worse!
Mix the ingredients until the sugar and salt are dissolved in the water. Any portion that's not being consumed immediately should be kept in the refrigerator if possible.
And if there is any question about the cleanliness of the water, boil it and let it cool *before* mixing the solution.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

A couple weeks ago when I was sick, my doctor gave me this recipe:

1 q water (I have a filter)
1/2 t baking soda
1/2 t salt or salt substitute
3-4T sugar

I have no idea what benefit the baking soda adds besides making it taste funny. A packet of unsweetened kool-aid goes a long way, and I added several to my preps once I got out of bed.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is is a link to a webinar by Doom and Bloom aka Dr. Bones and Nurse Amy. It is a fairly comprehensive overview of ebola and is targeted to preppers. It is close to an hour and a half.

http://beyondoffgrid.com/webinars/e...&utm_medium=Website&utm_campaign=EbolaWebinar


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

I got an order from Amazon. I got another digital thermometer, Contec Pulse Oximeter (I have asthma and this is a great addition!), and a LifeSource Automatic wrist blood pressure monitor. These went into our first aid kit. I got more Tyvek suits (ordered some in August but decided we wanted more). I picked up 3 quarts of hand sanitizer and 32 bottles of Gatorade (for electrolyte replacement). I picked up both Selenium and Chinese Star Anise for immune system support.

ETA: Also got a garden sprayer in case it is necessary to spray us with a bleach solution. We already have a tray for us to step into a bleach solution.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

http://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-pers...ers-need-optimal-respiratory-protection-ebola

*COMMENTARY: Health workers need optimal respiratory protection for Ebola*

*<<<Editor's Note:*_ Today's commentary was submitted to CIDRAP by the authors, who are national experts on respiratory protection and infectious disease transmission. In May they published a __similar commentary on MERS-CoV__. Dr Brosseau is a Professor and Dr Jones an Assistant Professor in the School of Public Health, Division of Environmental and Occupational Health Sciences, at the University of Illinois at Chicago.>>>_

_I wish I had read this article before buying respiratory protection. Before you buy, if you have not already, read this article closely.
_


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/12/health-care-worker-at-dallas-hospital-tests-positive-for-ebola/

breaking news this morning... got the alert on my cell phone! this health care worker was fully dressed in that space suit thing and still got infected!!


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

lhalfcent said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/10/12/health-care-worker-at-dallas-hospital-tests-positive-for-ebola/
> 
> breaking news this morning... got the alert on my cell phone! this health care worker was fully dressed in that space suit thing and still got infected!!


The report I read said that they were in "gown, gloves and mask", not the full suit. Still, very scary.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Supplies be gettin harder ta come by. Everthin I was lookin at on Amazon be gone with no gurantee they gonna come back in stock.

Still findin stuff on ebay, but I've noticed the prices be goin up to er the stuff be from eastern block countries with high shippin.

I'd say ifin yer gonna get gear, now be the time ta do it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Supplies be gettin harder ta come by. Everthin I was lookin at on Amazon be gone with no gurantee they gonna come back in stock.
> 
> Still findin stuff on ebay, but I've noticed the prices be goin up to er the stuff be from eastern block countries with high shippin.
> 
> I'd say ifin yer gonna get gear, now be the time ta do it.


I got my order in from Uline last week. Shipping cost me an extra 20% or so but I have most of what I want now.

P.S. If you are getting coveralls remember that winter is coming fast. You might want to get your coveralls large enough to fit over winter clothing.


----------



## Axelight (Apr 21, 2012)

ETXgal said:


> bleach
> bleach sprayer
> large container of hand sanitizer
> 2 Tyvek suits, then after I got them, I hear Ebola can get through those :-(
> ...


I have 3 Tychem QC suits on order, cuz I thought the Tyvek ones might be 50-50 in terms of splash protection and now I'm hearing that Ebola can get through those. Anyone know how effective the Tychem QC's are?

By the way, thanks for reminding me to stock up on comfort food (chocolate) for the kids.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Axelight said:


> I have 3 Tychem QC suits on order, cuz I thought the Tyvek ones might be 50-50 in terms of splash protection and now I'm hearing that Ebola can get through those. Anyone know how effective the Tychem QC's are?
> 
> By the way, thanks for reminding me to stock up on comfort food (chocolate) for the kids.


Tychem QC suits are rated for light splash protection, and will not protect against Viruses


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

NEWS FLASH PEOPLE:
Only baby food has an expiration date.
What you see on food is freshest by or sell by date.
All foods can be used after these dates. How long depends on what the food is and how it is stored
Grocery stores promote these as expiration dates to encourage you to throw out perfectly good food and purchase more. 
Many grocery stores will not answer the question on what the date stands for because if you. keep the food beyond the date, you will purchase less food
That is what they are in business for is to encourage you to by more of their merchandise


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Please post data on this. It is my understanding that the Tychem QC will protect you. You must decontaminate it, if you plan to wear them again though.



camo2460 said:


> Tychem QC suits are rated for light splash protection, and will not protect against Viruses


----------



## Elinor0987 (May 28, 2010)

Has anyone considered uv lights to add to their supplies? Uv lights are supposed to kill germs, but from what I've read about ebola so far it seems to have mutated so much that it is now airborne. I'm not sure how much the lights would help but it might in an indoor location with limited natural light. I've read reviews for the handheld models that are reasonably priced (I was looking for the ones that are powered by AA batteries) and most of them were negative and implied that the bulbs burn out quickly. Those were the ones used for parties and recreational use. The industrial ones are used I think for curing caulk and are a little bit more expensive but seem to be better quality.


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

I have two uv lights. I did not buy them for pandemic type supplies. The ones I have were pretty cheap. I do not know if they are strong enough to kill Ebola, but it is something to try. You MUST wear proper eyewear/sunglasses to use the uv lights. If not, you will damage your eyes. I think they cause cataracts, but I am not completely sure.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

zfk55 said:


> .....so my protection from ebola comes in 175gr Projectiles packed in Pharmaceutical/RE17 7.5x55 cases and an 800 yard clear field of fire between the county road and the homestead.  And I'm not bashful!


A pile of bloody virus ridden bodies on your property... :scratch


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

ETXgal said:


> Please post data on this. It is my understanding that the Tychem QC will protect you. You must decontaminate it, if you plan to wear them again though.


This be from DuPonts site:
Tychem® QC provides excellent resistance against biohazards
such as blood, body fluid, and viral contaminants, and passes
ASTM F1670 for blood penetration and F1671 for viral
penetration.

I ain't sure anythin available ta us gonna gurantee 100% protection. But, we can do our best with what gear be available ta us. Just be smart about it folks.


----------



## bythebay (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm wondering if my full body beekeeping suit will work in a pinch with an extra protective mask under it. I would wash it in boiling water after use of course. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

bythebay said:


> I'm wondering if my full body beekeeping suit will work in a pinch with an extra protective mask under it. I would wash it in boiling water after use of course. Any thoughts on this?


Hey that's a good idea! I still have mine although I had to sell the beehive a year ago. Something about going into anaphylactic shock after a single bee sting convinced me that being a beekeeper wasn't the best idea for me. :eyebulge:

And welcome!!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The beesuits I have seen and used are heavy, finely woven cotton.
I have read up on the effectiveness of cotton and other fabrics in the past and all I could find is essentially "they often work better than expected". Obviously the pores are not going to be consistently small enough to prevent the actual virus particles from being forced through but they can do a surprisingly good job of stopping the real world particles. Boiling is good but you can also bleach and/or use UV to disinfect a cotton suit.

If I missed it somewhere I am sorry for repeating but non-breathable rain gear like pvc will not let viruses through and are reusable. They are easy to decontaminate as well. You can pick them up really cheap too, of course you don't want something so cheap that it will rip. 

Poly or plastic sheeting won't let any viruses through either so cheap emergency rain ponchos or the like can be thrown overtop of other layers. Boxes of arm length poly gloves are available for ridiculously low prices as cattle ob gloves, again, could be worn over top of other layers for cleanup or other reasons. Not the most dextrous but they are at least designed to be strong enough to...

Anyways, if you have a cheap full body rainsuit and rubber boots, (being mindful of seams) you actually have a relatively safe and reusable, albeit warm and sweaty, protective suit.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Again, sorry if this was already posted recently but was just reading this;
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/african-healthcare-setting-vhf.pdf
Of course some will see the source or other things and immediately discount it, that's fine, I just see some interesting info.


> Scrub suit or inner layer: Wear a scrub suit or a set of old clothes
> brought from home (such as a loose-fitting shirt and trousers).
> Avoid wearing long skirts to prevent contact between clothing and spills
> of infectious waste on the floor. Thin gloves: These permit
> ...


----------



## ETXgal (Jul 12, 2014)

Wearing cotton is worse than making your own gown from heavy plastic, with duct tape. I read where they were out of supplies, which is inexcusable concerning other nations. If they sent out a plea for medical supplies, it would be in the other nation's best interest to help them out. From what I understand from reading the news, our own people here in Dallas where only wearing level 2 PPE, to treat the patient. The virus is level 4. Yet, they blamed it at first, on a breach of protocol. How about you give the people on the front lines what they need? I also believe in having Ebola treatment centers, away from our hospitals.


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Just heard from a friend of mine in Texas. Her son wasn't feeling well and the school nurse called her. The nurse suggested that they take him to the doctor to rule out Ebola. :nuts: Thankfully, the doctor ruled it out immediately. I just wonder if we should expect this to be the new norm? My kid gets a tummy ache at school and suddenly I'm rushing to the doctor to rule out Ebola? What the hell? That seems SO much more logical than SHUTTING DOWN THE BORDERS AND RESTRICTING AIR TRAVEL TO DISEASE RAVAGED COUNTRIES! Ugh! This just pisses me off!


----------



## bythebay (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for all the responses!


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

mamabear2012 said:


> Just heard from a friend of mine in Texas. Her son wasn't feeling well and the school nurse called her. The nurse suggested that they take him to the doctor to rule out Ebola. :nuts: Thankfully, the doctor ruled it out immediately. I just wonder if we should expect this to be the new norm? My kid gets a tummy ache at school and suddenly I'm rushing to the doctor to rule out Ebola? What the hell? That seems SO much more logical than SHUTTING DOWN THE BORDERS AND RESTRICTING AIR TRAVEL TO DISEASE RAVAGED COUNTRIES! Ugh! This just pisses me off!


Especially when the hospital or doctors office is full of people who are really sick with various diseases.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Welp...it's made it to Atlanta and Mississippi, or at least that's what the HAM and SWR crowd say.Guess it's time to go get a couple of EXTRA heavy duty rain suits, elbow length chemical handler gloves and prep a sprayer with bleach and 100% wood alcohol, WHO has 40 MM gas mask filters they'd like to trade on?
In approximately two weeks, we'll know if we dodged another one or the DOOM pandemic has started.I got to get my GF out of Texas by then!


----------



## Quills (Jun 14, 2011)

Magus -- I heard they were transferring the second nurse from Texas to Atlanta, but I haven't heard of anything in Mississippi? 

I'm finding it very difficult to find a reliable source for any suspected/unconfirmed/confirmed cases -- the RSOE site isn't updated very often, it seems, and their listing is grossly out of date.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

Quills said:


> I'm finding it very difficult to find a reliable source for any suspected/unconfirmed/confirmed cases -- the RSOE site isn't updated very often, it seems, and their listing is grossly out of date.


Try this:

http://www.singtomeohmuse.com/viewtopic.php?t=5749


----------



## mamabear2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

Ok- I had an odd thought. I worked for the water & sewer authority in DC a few years ago when they had a scare over prescription drugs being dumped into the water system via folks flushing old meds down the toilet. Water levels were testing high for a mixture of drugs. If the water filtration systems failed to filter out the meds, how can we trust it to filter out Ebola from a sick patients vomit or feces? Probably off the wall thinking, but this is the kind of stuff that runs through my mind after watching how botched things have become thus far.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

mamabear2012 said:


> Probably off the wall thinking, but this is the kind of stuff that runs through my mind after watching how botched things have become thus far.


I don't think that's off the wall at all. It's just another reason I want to be completely water independent (rainwater).


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

They keep changing their minds about ebola and how it's spread, and expert disagrees with expert. There is also the very real threat that ebola will mutate to be more easily infectious or airborne. It isn't stupid to take your survival into your own hands.


----------



## lanahi (Jun 22, 2009)

goshengirl said:


> I don't think that's off the wall at all. It's just another reason I want to be completely water independent (rainwater).


Can't count on rainwater in most of the dry west. There are water purifiers that actually filter out viruses as well as bacteria and also chemicals, and not all of them are expensive.

Here is one, for instance, for less than $20:
http://www.amazon.com/Personal-Filter-Straw-Re-Sealable-Emergency/dp/B00CDZWU1C/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t
It does not filter much water, however.

Boiling will kill all viruses as well as bacteria, bleach kills some, but not much takes out chemicals.

BTW, even bleach has a "use by" date. After six months or so in storage, it isn't much good for anything.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

When they found it in Texas, We made sure to top off our food buckets and got another for sugar. This is the first time I've actually frozen bread too. We are prepared to bug in. We also make sure to deposit more than usual money into the bank. Will make it easier to pay online rather than place to place. Let's just hope I don't catch anything on this airplane! Vegas bound! 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------

